# HT Noob Questions



## spartan789 (Jul 6, 2009)

I've got some questions for the pros here, since I'm new to all this Home Theater stuff. Hopefully one or more of you smart folks can chime in.

Here's the facts. 
I've got a basement that is about 22'x12', so it's not too big. I've got a Vizio 47" TV (SV470XVT1A), which I was looking to hang on the wall. (Might upgrade to projector later, but seeing as I just picked this up, it might be a while).

So, here's my questions:

1. In general, how much should a starter HT system for a room that size cost? I just overpaid for my house about six months ago, so $$$ is at a serious premium. haha. I've read the sticky on HTIBs. I assume those are cheaper then buying components by themselves, right?

2. What are some other good resources to look at? Are there some basic guides / terms somewhere on this forum? I don't want to keep asking questions if they've been answered before (have read some of the sticky posts).

Thanks.


----------



## Zing (Jan 5, 2009)

spartan789 said:


> 1. In general, how much should a starter HT system for a room that size cost?


No such animal! You're only limited by your imagination and financial resources.

That said, it's _my_ opinion that the lion's share of your budget should be reserved for speakers and subwoofer(s). The next largest amount should be devoted to the room itself. Lastly, spend the least amount on electronics. And there's nothing wrong with going the used route for any of those items.

*DON'T:* Feel compelled to buy exotic, premium-priced speaker wire or interconnects. The _*only*_ thing they'll _increase_ is the commision of the person who sold it to you.

*DO:* Buy your receiver (if that's the way you're going to go) because of the features it has and not because of its power rating.

*DON'T:* Think that a more expensive CD or DVD player will sound better than a significantly less expensive model, especially if you're going to use a digital connection.

*DO:* Buy speakers after hearing several so you can determine what sounds best to you. Just because Joe Blow likes his $6000/pair speakers, it's no guarantee that you will. Buy what sounds best to _*you*_!


----------



## ampire (Nov 27, 2008)

spartan789 said:


> I've got some questions for the pros here, since I'm new to all this Home Theater stuff. Hopefully one or more of you smart folks can chime in.
> 
> Here's the facts.
> I've got a basement that is about 22'x12', so it's not too big. I've got a Vizio 47" TV (SV470XVT1A), which I was looking to hang on the wall. (Might upgrade to projector later, but seeing as I just picked this up, it might be a while).
> ...


You could probably have a really nice system for $1000 at the most. 

examples:
Sub: http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=300-760 $400
Satellite speaker set: http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=300-680 $100
Receiver: http://www.hometheatershack.com/ele...VSX_1019AH_K_7_Channel_AV_Receiver_Black.html $440


----------



## waldo563 (Apr 26, 2009)

spartan789,

I think Zing offers some great advice and ampire provides some links to good examples for a starting point. I was in a similar situation where I wanted to set up a dedicated room for gaming/movies and had a very limited budget. Although I didn't go the HTIB route, I was able to put together a decent (at least in my opinion) 7.1 system for around $1,000. However, 7.1 may be overkill as there is very little content that takes advantage of the extra channels, so I would recommend going with a 5.1 setup. This will not get you into any esoteric, audiophile equipment but you should be able to set yourself up with a solid system that you will enjoy until the upgrade bug inevitably bites you.
In addition to the links provided, I would also check out the following as inexpensive sources for cable and wiring that I have found to provide good service.

http://www.monoprice.com
http://www.bluejeanscable.com


----------



## ampire (Nov 27, 2008)

definitely don't go HTIB. you get inferior speakers that sometimes use proprietary connectors, and even worse with an inferior receiver and a subwoofer that just plain sucks.

Basically you would probably want something better shortly after buying a HTIB and you can't really upgrade individual components. With my suggestion above you could get better speakers then those $100 ones after a year or so or just upgrade the front channels and make it a 7.1 system on the cheap if you feel it necessary. Not only that but you'd have a much better sub with that Dayton Titanic and much much better receiver with that 7.1 Pioneer than you would get in ANY HTIB. Also, avoid BOSE. Period.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Some good advice so far, I will just will add to it. 
There are some HTIB systems that will do a fine job but again as mentioned in my post you linked to most are to be avoided. Onkyo is a good option for HTIB systems as they use a normal receiver and speakers with proper connections. However I do think that for about $1400 you can get a great system and avoid the HTIB system altogether and will have something that will last and you wont need to upgrade anytime soon.

SVS has some fantastic speaker and sub package deals and can not be beat for sound quality/price. 
This Onkyo receiver is also a great starter.


----------



## spartan789 (Jul 6, 2009)

wow. thanks all for the help. I'm definitely looking to try to keep it cheap. I'm really looking to get almost like a starter HT system, one that I can upgrade as I get more monies. Would the Onkyo 5100 still be a good set to start with?

I think this was asked before, but with that specific HTIB, I should be able to upgrade the components (subwoofer specifically, as I've read that's the weak part of that set) further down the road right?

Also, I noticed several of last year's models came out around August. Would it be worth it to wait until next month for price drops? Or do HT components not even go on sale.


----------



## waldo563 (Apr 26, 2009)

I have bought several Onkyo receivers over the past several years including an HTIB systems as an "interim" setup. One thing that was lacking on the HTIB receiver was an LFE output and instead had speaker wire connections for the passive subwoofer which was part of the package. This severely limits the upgrade options should you choose to upgrade down the road. As stated by tonyvdb, if you decide to go the HTIB route, Onkyo makes some decent ones but you will want to make sure there are certain features such as LFE that are not left out.
It looks like SVS has some pretty good speaker packages available. I have never owned SVS speakers other than one of their subs but if they make their speaker packages like their subs, they should be pretty good.


----------



## Maceo23 (Mar 16, 2007)

Hey Spartan,

Lets not tip toe around the question. The best way to tackle this is to just go ahead and post how much you are looking to spend. I'm sure we can get you started in the right direction so that you don't end up shooting yourself in the foot by buying something that might look attractive because of the price, but ends up needing quick replacement because of lousy performance. Take it from a guy that has had to buy and sell way to much equipment, and lost a bunch of money, because I thought I was getting a good deal on something. If a cheap HTIB is the only think you can afford, maybe you would be better served with an entry level receiver and a decent pair of speakers. That way you can slowly add pieces as money become more available and at the end you'll have a nice little system. Its a lot better than tossing a cheap system.


----------



## ampire (Nov 27, 2008)

agreed.

You can always pick up a set of cheap vintage speakers to use for your fronts off your local craigslist, to run as a plain jane stereo system, and buy a high end receiver like one previously mentioned and gradually upgrade from there if money is a concern.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

spartan789 said:


> wow. thanks all for the help. I'm definitely looking to try to keep it cheap. I'm really looking to get almost like a starter HT system, one that I can upgrade as I get more monies. Would the Onkyo 5100 still be a good set to start with?


The 5100 is the very lowest I would recommend, going up one more gives you better speakers and a better receiver.



> I think this was asked before, but with that specific HTIB, I should be able to upgrade the components (subwoofer specifically, as I've read that's the weak part of that set) further down the road right?


I do believe so.



> Also, I noticed several of last year's models came out around August. Would it be worth it to wait until next month for price drops? Or do HT components not even go on sale.


They do go on sale have you checked out the Shack store?


----------



## spartan789 (Jul 6, 2009)

Would something like this be good? Onkyo is having a sale right now on the 607 Refurbed.

http://www.shoponkyo.com/detail.cfm?productid=TX-SR607&modelid=55&group_id=1&detail=1&ext_war=1

Was thinking of pairing that with these sat speakers recommended by Ampire : http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=300-680


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

That should work just fine. Its a good deal.


----------

